# Nothin Matters 5-6



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

My "little" brother is home from college and dad and I decided yesterday was the perfect weather window to take him offshore. Plus it was a good excuse for us to go since it's been forever since we have been out. The weather was absolutely perfect and we made quick work of a limit of jacks. After that, we moved out a little deeper to 300' and caught some nice scamp to get started on our grouper limit. We then proceeded to the deep drop grounds and were greeted by snowy and yellowedge groupers waiting on us with their mouths open! They bit like the good old days and we had a limit in no time. Days like that are few and far between when everything just comes together, great crew, great weather and incredible bite. Here are a few pics of the trip



View attachment 282386

My brother Luke










Dad getting a workout




















This morning before cleaning


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Couple more pics that didn't load


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice day fishing.


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Good job fellas!!!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Holy Moly, All I can say is You are the Deep Drop King. Thats a fine rack of grouper there Jake. How much do I pay to get some of those tricks and tips from you. Great job guys i'm jealous!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Dang .. Did y'all leave any for Seed ??


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Ya'll suck. And by suck I mean... Wish I had been there. Nice day, nice catch.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Murdered 'em! That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Those are some good fish.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I hope you dug the throats out of all them fish. That's what your Dad calls "a little mess".


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

love the first pic... good workout!


----------



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

Awesome catch! I always look forward to your posts and pictures.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Holy Cow ! That looked to be an Epic trip for sure. Looking at those big fish had me talking out loud to myself. Great job Captain ! thanks for sharing pics of fish that some of us can only dream about..


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Awesome catch*

That was an awesome stringer of fish. Great job guys.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Y'all killed it!!!....Good Job Guys!!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Capt. Jake It's always good to read one of you reports. Leave me a couple out deep. As soon as I get this house built I'll be hunting again.

Great report and thanks for posting.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

dayum! that aj makes luke look small


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Great report Jake ! Congrats


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice job on the Drops!!!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

They sure have funny looking eye balls. Nice fish, and the GPS numbers are?
WhyMe
Mako My Dayo


----------

